# Explorations: Through the Wormhole is OUT!



## ratsy (Sep 5, 2016)

In case anyone missed it hiding in the Woodbridge forum, Explorations is now available as an eBook. I'm currently finishing off the paperback formatting and hope to have this available for purchase in a couple weeks!

So if you are interested, please buy it here!

Amazon US
Amazon UK

There is also a Goodreads page so if you do read, and want to leave a rating, please do so!

There is also a series of interviews with the authors by Keystroke Medium. See the first three here! They even interviewed me, which was a strange experience...I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest of the interviews

The book has a lot of SFF Chrons content with:

Ralph Kern, PJ Strebor, Jo Zebedee, Thaddeus White, Rosie Oliver, Shellie Horst, Chris Guillory, and Stephen Palmer.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 6, 2016)

And doing nicely on the Amazon ratings. Yeeeeahh.


----------



## Dan Jones (Sep 6, 2016)

Am reading my way through this whenever I get spare time. Just finished Drof's story, which was great.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks muchly. Looking forward to reading the others, when the paperback comes out.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 9, 2016)

Droflet said:


> when the paperback comes out



I'm holding out for the paperback, too.


----------

